# 2020 on film



## KineKilla

Now that this year is winding down, I've been reflecting back on what a great hunting year it has been. With all the B.S. that this year has hit everyone with, I can't think of a year where I needed the time in the woods more.

Of course, pics only tell part of a story. A snapshot in time. So many menorable things happen when the camera is not on.

Here are some pics as the year progressed from beginning to end.

These hunts don't include the archery Elk, archery Deer, muzzleloader hunts or general deer hunts that filled in the gaps...although 2020 sucked. It was awesome.





Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## KineKilla

Spring Idaho Bear






























Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## KineKilla

Mtn. Goat












































Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## KineKilla

Late LE Elk





































Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## CPAjeff

Great pictures, thanks for sharing!


----------



## wyogoob

Great stuff! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BigT

Great pics! Pretty incredible year!


----------



## AF CYN

I remember your post about the bear, but I didn't recall the goat and elk. That is a good year!


----------



## KineKilla

The Elk was not my tag but I hunted as if it were.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## pollo70

Good ole memories! cool pics thanks for sharing.


----------



## ridgetop

Great recap. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded

thanks ! like the goats


----------



## turkinator

Awsome Pics! Thanks for sharing!!


----------

